# Low water warning at Mosquito



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

That's what the yellow sign says....










I couldn't launch, since the water was so high. It was just me and my son. Other guys with 2 adults and/or lower trailers were able to launch, but plan on waders or getting wet. You can't walk onto the docks without boots on. One guy I saw had to back in so far that the water was about 6" below the driver side door.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

What ramp were you at? I'm fishing a tournament there tomorrow evening (planning to anyway).


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

That's the state campground ramp, SW of the lake, off of 305.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

How are the Marina ramps?


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Marina ramps are fine

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

dan, you fish monday nighters?...and that looks like the marina to me? also, the ones on the n.e. at lindas are basically impossible to launch at...idk about anything else, lake rose about 4-6 ft in less than 12 hours.....sucks!


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry, I guess that they might be called the marina ramps. After you launch, you go out into the lake through the two breakwalls. There is a bait shop that you can access by boat. Someone else did check on another launch that was in worse condition.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

ya I am not going to the tournament monday because of this


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Thats the state park ramp on the sw side of the lake by the dam. If that one looks like that, I doubt u can launch anywhere on the lake without problems.


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Monday Night Tournaments cancelled due to high water,theres no ramps at the marina and cant get to the docks at the bait shop,either the courtesy dock or the gas dock. The picture is the ramp inside the state park its defianatly under water this morning


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Steelhead... This was gonna be my first Monday nighter...

Thanks Walley.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

We launched from those ramps Saturday and Sunday and there was a noticable difference between the two days...the water was allot higher on Sunday for sure.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

the only ramps that i know of that are ok, are the ones on the south side of the causeway


----------



## Greydog (Mar 24, 2007)

There is a front page article about the high water level at Mosquito in today's Warren Tribune- might end up being the second highest on record. The article also discusses why there is no overflow spillway at the dam across RT 305- when the lake reaches a certain level the water flows out at the NORTH end into tributaries of the Grand River and on into Lake Erie. So the dam can allow the lake to rise high enough to flow over the "Great Divide" between the Great Lakes and Mississippi watersheds. Interesting.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I read somewhere that the lake has to reach 904' before it reverses flow over the great divide. If that is accurate, lake level will need to rise another foot and a half before that happens.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Which ramp would be easier to launch from today? The one by the causeway bait and tackle or the state park ramp?


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Greydog said:


> There is a front page article about the high water level at Mosquito in today's Warren Tribune- might end up being the second highest on record. The article also discusses why there is no overflow spillway at the dam across RT 305- when the lake reaches a certain level the water flows out at the NORTH end into tributaries of the Grand River and on into Lake Erie. So the dam can allow the lake to rise high enough to flow over the "Great Divide" between the Great Lakes and Mississippi watersheds. Interesting.


So theoretically a Mosquito walleye could eventually end up in Lake Erie. I know there are signs on Rt. 11 that say which watershed you are entering---''Ohio River or Lake Erie''. One Southbound and one North.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

willthethrill77 said:


> Which ramp would be easier to launch from today? The one by the causeway bait and tackle or the state park ramp?


from what I observed on SUNDAY the only ramp that you can easily launch at is the one on the south side of the causeway...goodluck


----------



## CapnMike (May 13, 2011)

I saw the low water warning signs too. Water level was extremely high when I was their on Sunday. All of the lake front camping sites are underwater and the beginning of the camper's launch ramp dock was 15' out into the water. Somebody put a picnic table in the water to used for a launch ramp.


----------



## Greydog (Mar 24, 2007)

center pin daddy said:


> So theoretically a Mosquito walleye could eventually end up in Lake Erie. I know there are signs on Rt. 11 that say which watershed you are entering---''Ohio River or Lake Erie''. One Southbound and one North.


CPD-- You are correct and it is probably more than theoretical- The walleye fry that were just stocked are very small and some would more than likely get into Lake Erie. From what I read in the article the lake is just a couple inches shy of that happening- (Perhaps someone more computer savvy than me will post the article). Other fish and aquatic animals would do so also. I don't think they would be allowed to create an overflow system like that today- too many bad things happen when watersheds mix- look at the carp that are moving into the Great Lakes through the canal in Chicago and creating such a controversy. On the other hand it does promote genetic diversity for the species that exist in both systems- (reduces inbreeding). I don't really think there is anything in Mosquito that would hurt Lake Erie- and we already have Erie's Zebra Mussels in Mosquito.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken aren't those fish in Skeeter already Erie eyes? Thought they had collected eggs from the spring spawners out west and used them to stock it. Thought I remember hearing or reading that somewhere. Walleye3 you have details? Thanks


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Mosquito hitting high levels
May 17, 2011
By BOB COUPLAND - Staff reporter ([email protected]) , Tribune Chronicle | TribToday.com

BAZETTA - Those visiting Mosquito Lake State Park on Monday may have noticed that the beach is nowhere in sight.

Water levels are so high with recent rainfalls that the beach now is under water.

Mosquito Lake Park and U.S. Army Corps of Engineers officials said the lake likely will surpass the second-highest level it has been in its history this week. The level was 902.52 feet (above sea level) on Monday afternoon, just shy of the second-highest recording of 902.58 feet. The water was predicted to be at 902.77 feet by Wednesday.

The highest record level was 902.97 feet in June 1947, Park Manager Doug Lyons said. The 902.58 level was reached in both April 1994 and June 1989.

Mosquito Creek Reservoir does not have a spillway but what happens when the water reaches 902.80 is it naturally begins to flow back north to Lake Erie, he said.

While the roadways are not covered by water, the beach and some parking areas near the beach are submerged, he said

''This has happened a few times before but not very often,'' he said.

The lake level rose over the weekend after heavy rainfalls and will go down gradually by the end of the week, he said.

In addition to the beach, water was starting to cover parking areas by the beach and had small pond expanding and water inlets moving inland more in several areas of the park.

Park officer Al Campana said a jet ski rental building at the beach area was surrounded by water.

Dianne Kolodziejski, resource manager with the U.S.Army Corp of Engineers, said there is a possibility that if the water level continues to rise, there will be a reverse flow into the Grand River area tributaries north of the lake which will then head back to Lake Erie.

''At this point we can only speculate this will happen. It is possible,'' Kolodziejski said.

She said many variables and factors will come into play whether the lake level continues to rise or recede the next few days.

She noted the lake level was at 902.51 in March which was surpassed this month at 902.53. Also, the lake is 1.7 feet above the summer pool elevation. she said.

Kolodziejski said Mosquito is a very large flat lake with 97 square miles of tributaries and other areas surrounding it.

As of Monday, the full storage capacity of the water due to the dam is at 67 percent, Kolodziejski said.

The increase in the lake level is due to the heavy rain of 23.5 inches since Jan. 1 with the most rainfall this year falling in March with each day receiving about a fourth of inch of rain.

''What we typically get in rainfall in six months we had in three months this year. We are really saturated,'' Kolodziejski said.

She said the snow played a small factor with the water level.

In addition to recent heavy rains, there was more than 105 inches of snowfall this past winter.

As for the dam. Kolodziejski said it helps with reduce flooding impact south of the lake which can eventually lead to the Mississippi River.

http://www.tribtoday.com/page/content.detail/id/556939/Mosquito-hitting-high-levels.html?nav=5021


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

BigDaddy300 said:


> If I'm not mistaken aren't those fish in Skeeter already Erie eyes? Thought they had collected eggs from the spring spawners out west and used them to stock it. Thought I remember hearing or reading that somewhere. Walleye3 you have details? Thanks


The walleye in Mosquito Lake actually come for Mosquito and West Branch.
As for the low water warning sign, the guy that was to take it down can't swim!


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

I was at skeeter today. Water is pudding brown.

If you launch on the south side of the causeway and try to go under the bridge it is a nightmare. My boat barely fit. We had to take down all rods, nets, lights and duck on our belly's to get under. My boat is small and flat. Most boats could not make it. So if you want to fish the north side you have causeway bait and tackle launch (which was under water today, by the small waves), or Pikey bay.

Its worth the two bucks to launch from causeway bait and tackle. Just have your high boots on.


D


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Greydog said:


> CPD-- You are correct and it is probably more than theoretical- The walleye fry that were just stocked are very small and some would more than likely get into Lake Erie. From what I read in the article the lake is just a couple inches shy of that happening- (Perhaps someone more computer savvy than me will post the article). Other fish and aquatic animals would do so also. I don't think they would be allowed to create an overflow system like that today- too many bad things happen when watersheds mix- look at the carp that are moving into the Great Lakes through the canal in Chicago and creating such a controversy. On the other hand it does promote genetic diversity for the species that exist in both systems- (reduces inbreeding). I don't really think there is anything in Mosquito that would hurt Lake Erie- and we already have Erie's Zebra Mussels in Mosquito.


So the zebras could of came from the grand's headwaters and not from someone not cleaning their boat? If Mosquito and the Grand would meet and fish from Erie would swim into Mosquito then Mosquito would also get gobies and white perch I'll probably have nightmares now.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

was thinking the same thing, also this could be how "someone caught a 27 in. steelhead a few years ago"....mmmmmmm


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

my buddy caught a sheephead at skeeter last week. I've been fishing this lake for a long time and never have seen one out of there


----------



## backwaterz (Feb 17, 2009)

havent been to skeeter this year due to are great weather and work. how has the walleye fishing been?


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Has the water came back down yet?


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, the water was down significantly from the picture this past Monday, though it was still a little higher than normal. I'm sure that the rain from the storms has at minimum held it at its height from Monday, if not brought it back up a little more.

Water clarity wasn't too bad on the south side of the lake last Monday either.


----------

